# Police investigating throat slashing



## arnisandyz (Jan 26, 2004)

By Pedro Ruz Gutierrez | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted January 26, 2004, 10:55 AM EST 


Orange County sheriff's authorities today are investigating an overnight attack in which a man's throat was slashed. _ The victim, whom authorities had not identified this morning, had his throat "slashed severely," according to a sheriff's report.

"He could not speak, but indicated he was robbed," the report said.

It's unknown where the man was attacked, but he was found after 2:30 a.m. in front of a home on Bonnie Brae Drive off Pine Hills Road.

The man was taken to Orlando Regional Medical Center where he was listed in critical condition following surgery, the sheriff's office said.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2004)

Sounds to me like he was attacked by someone who learned to use a knife by watching T.V.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2004)

My mother once worked for a guy who had survived having his throat slashed by hitchhikers. He always wore turtleneck sweaters.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2004)

I read somewhere that the spec-ops units like the S.E.A.L.s sometimes wear turtlenecks made of kevlar to help protect them from being slashed or garroted.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 2, 2004)

Kenpotex, you probably heard that from Richard Marcinko. In Rogue Warrior: Red Cell II he mentions that he had kevlar turtlenecks done for his Seal Team Six. A neat idea I think.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 3, 2004)

You're right, I had forgotten where I read that...I do so much reading that everything runs together.


----------

